
Tsuru PaaS 1.6.0 released with lots of features and improvements - magnotorres
https://blog.tsuru.io/tsuru-1-6-0-released-a40994026116
======
magnotorres
Platform versioning, team tokens, event webhooks, kubernetes
improvements/reliability, OpenAPI specification and much more!

